# OFK is back on TRACK!!!(pic heavy)



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It all started with an idea......this is only the third I have framed up since I move to much!!!













































and now the boys at work trying it out!!!























































Time to bulk up and trim down!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome. And I saw saddles! Even though they're Western (I ride Hunter/Jumper), I wont judge. LOL.  Awesome dogs!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

there's the love of my life Rebel... Did you move again Andy?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice...whats the incline on that track if any?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's very nice setup. Someday I'd like to have a rails track to practice with my dogs on. Loki always did piss poor on rails be cause we don't have access to a track, just a cart.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

its only a 3 inch inlcine but that may increase as thats not enough.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

niiice andy! i love how you have the track right by all the trophies and ribbons!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

the boys look great as always! 

track looks good, its just angle iron right? how are the rails secured to the track surface? how long is it, you want to make them longer than what the tracks are at competions right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Woah! That's like the winner's corner! Slat mill. ribbons, the track..... Good post Andy! Keep up the work!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The track is only 24 ft. I want them to train like they show. Thanks everyone on the compliments. They have not been worked since SEPT of 07 so they are a little rusty but I wanted to get them ready for the ADBA show coming up and next year! 

Yes its just angle iron but I opted for the 2inch iron, it causes more resistance. Its so heavy, it pretty much stays in place but I have it secured to the wood under the carpet.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good bro!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

How about I fly you out so you can teach me how to build your set up! lol jk jk

but what would be really cool is to find a slat mill.... Hmm....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

check peds online, they show up there from time to time


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> its only a 3 inch inlcine but that may increase as thats not enough.


thanks..............so how far will you take it to..and what is the most you will let them pull........thanks for any info you can give i really want to try my female in pulling upruns:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Very Nice!!

with that much stuff i don't know how you move at all LOL!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok more questions  how much do you think you can put on a wood track? Just curious it looks like something anyone can build in the garage. We have drag sleds and a cart but that is something good to have for our club to train on.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW look at all those trophies i bet that motivates all ur dogs to work harder LOL


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Ok more questions  how much do you think you can put on a wood track? Just curious it looks like something anyone can build in the garage. We have drag sleds and a cart but that is something good to have for our club to train on.


alot of that would depend on how and how well its braced on the bottom side. like, if you make the base/frame and bracing out of 4x4's it'd be strong as hell. but higher off the floor, but nothing outrageous.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I build the frame with 4x4s and then run a 4x4 down the middle and brace off of it. If you put it on an incline you dont have to carry so much weight which is what I like because I dont want to stack and unstack 2000+lbs!! On my last track it had a10 inch incline and all I needed was 13 blocks!! I can see on this one I am going to need to raise it some more!! I also use 2 inch angle iron which adds more resistance and makes it harder to pull. I dont want a super smooth easy gliding track to practice on.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Andy where did you get the cart & wheels at?


----------

